# Hart-Protokoll über Profibus



## Jordy (26 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen Sensor mit Hart-Protokoll über Profibus zu parametrieren. Also irgendwie über Gateway oder sonst was. Ich habe Gateways gefunden, wo ich den Messwert ansich mit einlesen kann, umformer die mir das auf normales 4-20mA Signal geben und sowas, aber noch nichts gefunden womit ich über eine S7-300 den Sensor Parametrieren kann.
Mit einer PCS7 geht es, habe aber nur eine 315-2PN mit ner Flexible Visu.

Hat jemand eine Idee, oder weiß das es ein Gateway gibt oder irgendwas womit das möglich ist?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## HaDi (26 Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dann brauchst du SIMATIC PDM.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Jordy (27 Oktober 2010)

Jein,

im Prinzip möchte ich das, was da mit PDM eingestellt wird, mit dem SPS Programm ändern können. Also das der Bediener nachher am Panel bestimmte Werte eingeben kann.

Wie wird der PC mit Simatic PDM denn mit den Hart-Geräten verbunden? Über welche Schnittstelle? Ist für mich Neuland...


----------



## HPE (27 Oktober 2010)

Der PC wird direkt an den Profibus angekoppelt mittels entsprechendem CP (z.B. CP5512 ). Geht meines Wissens auch nur mit Original Siemens CP. IBH-Link oder vergleichbare Geräte funktionieren bisher nicht.


----------



## Jordy (27 Oktober 2010)

Ok... aber übers SPS Programm gehts ja ohne weiteres nicht oder.
Habe da was von Pepperl und Fuchs gefunden, das SOLLTE es eigentlich können wie ich es verstehe 

http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/cps/rde...r/gui/show_datasheet.kly?detail_prod_id=40789

Aber Preis ist glaube ich auch ziemlich heftig...


----------

